# Mac



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

so much stress today...took some time to cool off and decided to take some pix...here they are...enjoy...


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Great looking pics









How is that bamboo doing in your tank?


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

waspride said:


> Great looking pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have been in there for over a month...they still looking good...


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

x-J-x said:


> waspride said:
> 
> 
> > Great looking pics
> ...


Awesome, just found the plants i'll be using, thanks!!


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Excellent aquascape!! Love the Bamboo....!!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

One gorgeous fish and beautiful tank.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

How is his temperment?


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Hez currently in a 30gl long...i'm not really happy w/ it...and I don't think he does either...I'll try to put him in another set up in the summer...probably a bow front tank...plant the bitch...and make it really nice show tank...got some good ideas...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Wow, what a beautiful set-up and fish


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Wow, what a beautiful set-up and fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

That setup looks sweet! your mac looks big!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Good Stuff.
The Fish,Tank Set-up AND the piictures are sweet.


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Good Stuff.
> The Fish,Tank Set-up AND the piictures are sweet.
> [snapback]935746[/snapback]​


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Thankx fellas...and thankx to YorkShire...his rhom tank inspired my to do something when I get a bow front...


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

looks like my mac







, thats a sweet set-up. Great job it looks very different.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Esoteric said:


> looks like my mac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But my Mac looks better...























I wasn't trying to duplicate Yorkshire tank (cost too much)...but the project i'm working on...is inspired by his tank...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice looking tank and mac.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

cool looking fish


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

wow....i love that bamboo stuff. where did you git it?


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

nice fish... and beautiful tank.


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

nice setup!!!! great looking fish, and i really like the bamboo!!!! good idea!!


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Tibs said:


> wow....i love that bamboo stuff. where did you git it?
> [snapback]948937[/snapback]​


You can find them at most oriental stores...supermarket...best one yet...china town....

Thankx for the words...


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## Mykoe817 (Feb 13, 2005)

bamboo can live underwater?


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Mykoe817 said:


> bamboo can live underwater?
> [snapback]963031[/snapback]​


Who knows...but they survived so far...


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

nice full tank shot, nicew tank, nice fish


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Good looking fish, likeing the background!


----------

